# Please see my thread: FDA seizes birth pools, threatens to destroy



## Breathless Wonder (Jan 25, 2004)

http://www.mothering.com/community/forum/thread/1314916/fda-seizes-birth-pools-says-need-to-be-registered-as-medical-equip-threatens-to-destroy#post_16468948


----------

